# Belegung Green Cable (Vipa)



## ch1576 (3 Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der genauen Belegung des Green Cable von Vipa.
Ich hab zwar mit der Suchfunktion etwas gefunden bin daraus aber nicht ganz schlau geworden confused: ).

Danke!
Christoph


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ohne Gewähr


----------



## fr4nk (11 April 2007)

Die Belegung ist 100% richtig, habs eben probiert


----------



## marcengbarth (23 April 2007)

Muss ich direkt mal probieren, hab ne Vipa 100. Gibt's das Bild auch in sichtbar?


----------



## bennzi (21 Oktober 2010)

servus.

ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Haben uns eine 2 Vipa komponenten gekauft.

1x CPU 112 (112-4bh02)
1x OP 03

natürlich habe ich kein GreenCable dazu 
dank dieses tollen forums habe ich natürlich sofort die belegung gefunden und mir ein Kabel gebastelt 

leider bekomme ich auf die cpu UND auf meinen OP keinen zugriff.
wir können uns echt nicht erklären wiso das so ist.

Haben schon 2 verschiedene Laptops ausgetestet und die COM bzw Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit korrekt eingestellt.

nehme ich meine Siemens USB>MPI adapter kann ich wenigstens auf die CPU. leider nicht auf das OP.

hat mir evtl einer ne lösung parat?

danke im Vorraus

MFG

benny


----------



## Rudi (21 Oktober 2010)

Green-Kabel immer direkt anstecken, nicht auf einen Profibusstecker.


----------



## bennzi (21 Oktober 2010)

ja hab ich auch gemacht.

PC > OP

oder

PC > CPU

nix dazwischengesteck oder sonstwas


----------



## Rudi (23 Oktober 2010)

bennzi schrieb:


> leider bekomme ich auf die cpu UND auf meinen OP keinen zugriff.
> wir können uns echt nicht erklären wiso das so ist.
> 
> Haben schon 2 verschiedene Laptops ausgetestet und die COM bzw Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit korrekt eingestellt.
> ...


Als Schnittstelle ist PC-Adapter für serielle Schnittstelle installiert und ausgewählt ?
Mit welchem Programm wollen sie auf das OP zugreifen ?


----------



## bennzi (23 Oktober 2010)

hi.
das programm mit dem ich zugriff möchte ist der OPManager von Vipa.

Leider bekomme ich ja mit dem Kabel nichtmal auf die CPU mit step7 eine verbindung.

also ich hab PC Adapter/MPI gewählt. Dann auf Eigenschaften. Nun mein COM Port eingestellt und die Baudrate.

Kann keine Verbindung aufbauen.....
Eine Verbindung zum OP wäre mir wichtiger weil ich auf die CPU mittels meinem USB>MPI Adapter kann.


----------



## Rudi (23 Oktober 2010)

Kann nur noch mal die Richtigkeit der Belegung bestätigen.

Wird das "GreenCable" von VIPA verwendet, muss als    RS232-Baudrate 38400 eingestellt werden.
Testen Sie über den Button "Erreichbare Teilnehmer".


----------



## bennzi (23 Oktober 2010)

das habe ich mir schon gedacht dass des mit der Belegung eigentlich passen muss.
Ich habe das Kabel auch mindestens schon 20mal kontrolliert *verzweifel*

ich geh in step7 und wähle PC Adapter/MPI als Schnittstelle und mache meine COM und Baudeinstellungen.
Dann gehe ich auf erreichbare Teilnehmer und er meckert nach kurzer Zeit rum 

ich werde am montag nochmal das Kabel Überprüfen. he he he he he
bleibt mir ja garnichts anderes übrig.

Leider will der OP manager eine COM schnittstelle als Vorgabe, sonst hätte ich das ja warscheinlich auch mit meinem USB>MPI adapter machen können.



danke trotzdem


----------



## Rudi (23 Oktober 2010)

Ich habe leider keinen USB-MPI-Adapter um mir das anzusehen. Aber ist diesem keine COM-Schnittstelle zugeordnet ?


----------



## bennzi (23 Oktober 2010)

Ne leider nicht. Im step7 wähl ich usb an. Leider gibts das im opmanager nicht zur auswahl ;(
Das des greencable net geht wundert mich trotzdem sehr.


----------



## PeBi (24 Oktober 2010)

Zuerst das Green-Cable an der CPU aufstecken, dann CPU einschalten.
Soweit ich weiss, erkennt die CPU nur beim Starten mit Spannungseinschalten das Green-Cable.


----------



## bennzi (24 Oktober 2010)

Danke für den tipp. Werde ich morgn gleich testen. Das kann natürlich gut sein, und sicher bin ich mir grade nicht ob ich es so versucht habe. 

Ich geb dann bescheit


----------



## bennzi (25 Oktober 2010)

;( keine verbindung. Oh man was mach ich nur falsch.


----------



## Nordischerjung (25 Oktober 2010)

Hast du alles genau so eingestellt wie im Anhang?


----------



## bennzi (25 Oktober 2010)

ja genau so hab ich es auch eingestellt.
Weder zugriff auf OP noch auf CPU. des muss doch dann am Kabel liegen, aber die verdrahtung ist echt ok. gibts echt nicht  am besten ich bau mir nen neues greencable oder lasse eins bestellen, was anderes bleibt mir ja kaum über.


----------



## Rudi (25 Oktober 2010)

Ist sehr seltsam. Habe mir auch eins selbst gebaut und hat sofort funktioniert.
Hast Du auch Drähte durchgeklingelt, Kabel selbst kann auch mal gebrochen sein.


----------



## hovonlo (26 Oktober 2010)

Ein Greencable (oder das entsprechende selbstgebaute) darf nur direkt an CPUs oder OP03 angeschlosssen werden. Dabei muss die CPU bzw. OP der einzige Teilnehmer sein. Es darf während des Einspielens übers Greencable kein Verbindungskabel zwischen CPU und OP stecken.
Ursache ist die physikalische Umschaltung der Schnittstelle. Durch eine Verbindung zwischen CPU und OP würde eines der Geräte umschalten, das andere nicht -> es knallt auf der Leitung.

Noch zu PeBi:





> Zuerst das Green-Cable an der CPU aufstecken, dann CPU einschalten.
> Soweit ich weiss, erkennt die CPU nur beim Starten mit Spannungseinschalten das Green-Cable.


Das ist nicht notwendig. Die Erkennung erfolgt beim Anstecken.


----------

